# CPU Speed changing dramitically Please help!!!



## lavrentis

Hello I was looking in CPUZ when i noticed this..

my specs are on the pictures below...look at Core Speed and Multiplier!!

I want to overclock it from 2.2ghz anyway.. My motherboard (ASUS P5LP-LE) bios has no CPU functions so how do I change this please..

screenshots...











Please help

Thanks


----------



## Dropkickmurphys

Thats usual for an Intel CPU... its called SpeedStep (I think) when the CPU is not being used at high capacity it is clocked down. This can help reduce heat / increase the lifespan etc...

You can change the settings in your BIOS is you don't want it to do that.


----------



## lavrentis

Hello,

thank you for your reply but I cannot change anything in my BIOS to do with my CPU. They are all grayed out, I can see the settings just not touch them.

I have Award BIOS or something like that


----------



## Dropkickmurphys

erm...I don't think I can help you with changing it in your BIOS. If you post your motherboard make / model though someone might be able to assist!


----------



## lavrentis

ASUS P5LP-LE

With AwardBios v5.21 on it

Do you want a picture of my bios screen?


----------



## Twist86

Your PC is in the "save money" mode.

I believe it is called C1ST and EIST which should be in your BIOS options to disable. Its simple to disable but if you don't overclock at all I would leave it on.


I was told it doesn't work so well with overclocked processors which sucks....I would love to have my quad idle @ 1.0ghz when I am afk downloading demos and crap all night. Id save a lot of cash every month doing so.


----------



## 3uL

if you can, please to do so.


----------



## lavrentis

Twist86, it is not in my bios mode.

Here is a pic of my BIOS screen






I can only access blue text

will flashing the BIOS unlock all these settings?


----------



## Zatharus

lavrentis said:


> I can only access blue text
> 
> will flashing the BIOS unlock all these settings?




This is the advanced page of your BIOS.  Have you looked over under the "Power" tab?  Do see something about Speedstep over there?

Also...the ASUS P5LP-LE motherboard has no ability to OC within the BIOS.  It was not designed to be overclocked easily. Where you looking to use ClockGen/SpeedFan or something of the sort?


----------



## WeatherMan

if C1E/Speedstep/EIST is not listed in your BIOS anywhere then there is no way to disable.

If it is, but blacked out either look for a modded BIOS for your motherboard, or go other to somewhere like XS & ask there, Theres a guy who mods BIOS's there who's pretty good at it, maybe he will be able to help you, I can't remember his name but I believe he's in teh WCG section somewhere


----------



## Bodaggit23

Yeah, go UP with your arrow keys and then go LEFT and RIGHT.

There's more than one TAB in the BIOS.


----------



## lavrentis

I have checked in all tabs and there is nothing else.

THis XS fellow, I have googled him but no result. Please may you help me with a link?

Thanks


----------



## Bodaggit23

I'm going to have to say here, if it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## Zatharus

By the way, if you are serious about overclocking, you would be much better off with a newer and more capable motherboard.

Be very careful with using modified BIOSes.  If you are not familiar with restoring your BIOS to its factory state without being able to _boot _the motherboard, _stay away_!  

Now, that being said, if you want to experiment and don't mind potentially killing your computer (and/or you have a backup), have fun with it.  You don't learn if you don't try.


----------



## lavrentis

New motherboard?

Gees, I have spent enough on it and its not all that bad surely?


----------



## Bodaggit23

lavrentis said:


> New motherboard?
> 
> Gees, I have spent enough on it and its not all that bad surely?


Then I would just leave it alone and use it as is, and enjoy the power savings.

Is there an issue that's preventing you from doing what you want on it?


----------



## lavrentis

I just saw on youtube someone overclock my CPU and I wanted to try it out 

Thats all to be honest.

I get great frames though in games and I checked in some games I see in CPUZ that my CPU is 2.2Ghz but in games like Burnout Paradise where I get a lock of 60 frames which is maximum I think the CPU goes down to 1.2Ghz.

Strange.


----------



## Bodaggit23

lavrentis said:


> I just saw on youtube someone overclock my CPU and I wanted to try it out
> 
> Thats all to be honest.
> 
> I get great frames though in games and I checked in some games I see in CPUZ that my CPU is 2.2Ghz but in games like Burnout Paradise where I get a lock of 60 frames which is maximum I think the CPU goes down to 1.2Ghz.
> 
> Strange.


Not really. Some games limit their framerates. BF2142 stops at 100, but
if I open the console and type: gamelock.fps 300 then I can see
that I'm actually getting 200-250 on some maps. Depends on the game.


----------



## Zatharus

lavrentis said:


> New motherboard?
> 
> Gees, I have spent enough on it and its not all that bad surely?



No, it is not a bad motherboard.  I did not mean to imply that at all.  That motherboard is just not designed for overclocking.  That's all.  




lavrentis said:


> I just saw on youtube someone overclock my CPU and I wanted to try it out
> 
> Thats all to be honest.



I understand.  Don't loose heart, it may be possible to overclock your motherboard if you really want to.  Just be forewarned that you can break things if you are too reckless.  

It sounds like you have not done any overclocking before, correct?


----------



## lavrentis

Zatharus said:


> No, it is not a bad motherboard.  I did not mean to imply that at all.  That motherboard is just not designed for overclocking.  That's all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand.  Don't loose heart, it may be possible to overclock your motherboard if you really want to.  Just be forewarned that you can break things if you are too reckless.
> 
> It sounds like you have not done any overclocking before, correct?



Yeah I have never done it before which is why I wanted to try it out. Is it safe for me to do it, temperature wise because at idle both my cores are around 20-22 degrees?


----------



## Zatharus

lavrentis said:


> Yeah I have never done it before which is why I wanted to try it out. Is it safe for me to do it, temperature wise because at idle both my cores are around 20-22 degrees?



Safe?  It can be.  If you know what you are doing and have some knowledge going into it you will be better off.

Idle temperatures are not what you have to worry about.  You need to be concerned with what the core temps are going to run under full load.  You will also need to be concerned with what type of cooling system you have on your CPU.  If you are running the stock (factory) heat sink/fan combo, you can still overclock, but your maximum speeds and stability will be affected.

Be prepared to crash a lot while experimenting.  If you are worried at all about your data, back up your hard drive first before experimenting.  It is a good idea in any case.


----------

